

Show HN: Twitter meets bookmarks - wanghq
http://www.twitmark.me/about

======
wanghq
This is a WIP product. As you can see, I am a lazy developer and I didn't
customize the bootstrap styles at all. I want to get some feedbacks here. I
hope it's useful to others (people like to use 'favorite' to bookmark tweets:
[http://www.quora.com/Twitter-1/I-have-noticed-that-more-
peop...](http://www.quora.com/Twitter-1/I-have-noticed-that-more-people-are-
using-the-Favorite-Tweet-feature-a-lot-lately-Any-reason-for-this-trend)).

